# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Առողջ ապրելակերպ >  Օգտվու՞մ եք տնային պայմաններում պատրաստված պահածոներից

## Adam

Օգտվու՞մ եք տան պայմաններում պահածոյացված սննդից, մասնավորապես պահածոյացված խավիարից (իկռա) և այլն: Պահածոյացված խավիար ընդհանրապես չեմ ուտում, քանի որ գոյություն ունի թունավորում Բուտուլիզմ, որից շատ ու շատ մարդիկ են մահացել: Նույնը նաև լսել եմ տնային պայմաններում պատրաստվող կոմպոտներից և դրանցից էլ չեմ օգտագործում: Օգտագործում եմ միայն պահածոյացված թթու: Եվ հետաքրքիր է իմանալ, արդյո՞ք պահածոները, եթե նորմալ են պատրաստված, կարող են վնասել օրգանիզմին:  :Cool:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Օգտվու՞մ եք տան պայմաններում պահածոյացված սննդից, մասնավորապես պահածոյացված խավիարից (իկռա) և այլն: Պահածոյացված խավիար ընդհանրապես չեմ ուտում, քանի որ գոյություն ունի թունավորում Բուտուլիզմ, որից շատ ու շատ մարդիկ են մահացել: Նույնը նաև լսել եմ տնային պայմաններում պատրաստվող կոմպոտներից և դրանցից էլ չեմ օգտագործում: Օգտագործում եմ միայն պահածոյացված թթու: Եվ հետաքրքիր է իմանալ, արդյո՞ք պահածոները, եթե նորմալ են պատրաստված, կարող են վնասել օրգանիզմին:


Շատ վտանգավոր հիվանդություն է: Եվ ցավոք սրտի հայաստանում շատ տարածված: Պատճառն այն է, որ մարդիկ չգիտեն, կամ չեն ուզում իմանալ, թե ինչ բան է բոտուլիզմը, ինչ պայմաններում է առաջանում և այլն: Կան տարբեր տարածված թյուր կարծիքներ նրա մասին, թե որ պահածոներում կարող է այն առաջանալ, որում ոչ: Ասեմ, որ պահածոյացված թթուներից նույնպես լինում են թունավորումներ և շատ հաճախակի: Վտանգավոր են բոլոր տեսակի տնային պայմաններում պատրաստված խավիարները, աջիկաները, կոմպոտները: Որքանով ինձ հայտնի է բոտուլիզմի հարուցիչ չի առաջանում միայն շաքարի բարձր պարունակության դեպքում՝ մուրաբաներն այդ տեսանկյունից անվտանգ են: Ընդ որում ցանկանում եմ հատուկ շեշտել, որ որքան էլ մաքուր լվանաք բանջարեղենը, որքան էլ ստիրիլ պայմաններում պահածոյացնեք, բոտուլիզմի վտանգը չի վերանում: Նշեմ նաև, որ գործարանային արտադրության պահածոներն անվտանգ են այն պատճառով, որ պաստերիզացվում են բարձր ջերմաստիճաններում (տնային պայմաններում դա անհնար է, քանի որ ջուրը մթնոլորտային ճնշման դեպքում եռում է 100 աստիճանից էլ ցածր ջերմաստիճանում): Սակայն, եթե հարցին նայենք օգտակարության տեսանկյունից պահածոն ընդհանուր առմամբ ուտելու բան չէ: 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Botulism
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%91%...B8%D0%B7%D0%BC

----------


## Էդուարդ_man

Լավ էլի Էդքան մի բարդացրեք էս 20 տարիա տնային պայմաններում պատրաստվածն ենք կերել դեռ ոչ մեկիս բան չի պատահել:
Եթե այն լավ է պատրաստված իսկ մեր տանը միշտ լավ է պատրաստվում ոչ մի վտանգ էլ չկա:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Լավ էլի Էդքան մի բարդացրեք էս 20 տարիա տնային պայմաններում պատրաստվածն ենք կերել դեռ ոչ մեկիս բան չի պատահել:
> Եթե այն լավ է պատրաստված իսկ մեր տանը միշտ լավ է պատրաստվում ոչ մի վտանգ էլ չկա:


Էդուարդ ջան, արի հենց հիմա գնանք որևէ հիվանդանոց և մտնենք վերակենդանացման բաժին (չնայած ներս չեն թողնի  :Smile:  ) և հարցնենք թե քանի հոգի կա հենց հիմա պառկած այդ հիվանդությունով: Ու հավատա, որ բոլորը քո նման են մտածել: Պարզ է, որ հիվանդանալու հավանականությունը 100%  չէ, այլապես հիմա մենք չէինք լինի  :Smile:  պարզապես բոտուլիզմը գրիպ չէ, որ ռիսկի դիմենք: Լուրջ հիվանդություն է ունի 30-40% մահացություն, պառալիզացնում է ներվաին համակարգը, բերում է տեսողության կորուստի և այլն:

----------


## Էդուարդ_man

> Էդուարդ ջան, արի հենց հիմա գնանք որևէ հիվանդանոց և մտնենք վերակենդանացման բաժին (չնայած ներս չեն թողնի  ) և հարցնենք թե քանի հոգի կա հենց հիմա պառկած այդ հիվանդությունով: Ու հավատա, որ բոլորը քո նման են մտածել: Պարզ է, որ հիվանդանալու հավանականությունը 100%  չէ, այլապես հիմա մենք չէինք լինի  պարզապես բոտուլիզմը գրիպ չէ, որ ռիսկի դիմենք: Լուրջ հիվանդություն է ունի 30-40% մահացություն, պառալիզացնում է ներվաին համակարգը, բերում է տեսողության կորուստի և այլն:


ամեն դեպքում պահածոն օգտագործելուց առաջ կարելի ստուգել շատերը հիվանդանոցում հայտնվել են իրենց անզգուշության պատճառով - եթե պահածոն փչացաց է լինում նրա տակի մասը սպիտակ է լինում , կամ բանկայի փակիչը թեթևակի ուռած է լինում, բացի այդ պահածոն մի տարուց ավել չի կարելի պահել այդ ժամանակ մեծ է հավանականությունը թունավորվելու

----------


## Ձայնալար

> ամեն դեպքում պահածոն օգտագործելուց առաջ կարելի ստուգել շատերը հիվանդանոցում հայտնվել են իրենց անզգուշության պատճառով - եթե պահածոն փչացաց է լինում նրա տակի մասը սպիտակ է լինում , կամ բանկայի փակիչը թեթևակի ուռած է լինում, բացի այդ պահածոն մի տարուց ավել չի կարելի պահել այդ ժամանակ մեծ է հավանականությունը թունավորվելու


Մասնագետները պնդում են, որ քո նկարագրած ախտանիշները պարտադիր չեն  :Wink: 
Զգույշ եղեք:

----------


## Dayana

> Մասնագետները պնդում են, որ քո նկարագրած ախտանիշները պարտադիր չեն 
> Զգույշ եղեք:


Զգույշ եղեք , սկայն մի մոռացեք , որ մեր մուրաբաներին ոչ մի բան չի հասնի  :Wink:  մանավանդ վարդի մուրաբային  :Love:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Զգույշ եղեք , սկայն մի մոռացեք , որ մեր մուրաբաներին ոչ մի բան չի հասնի  մանավանդ վարդի մուրաբային


Մուրաբաներն անվտանգ են  :Wink: 




> Որքանով ինձ հայտնի է բոտուլիզմի հարուցիչ չի առաջանում միայն շաքարի բարձր պարունակության դեպքում՝ մուրաբաներն այդ տեսանկյունից անվտանգ են:

----------


## Second Chance

Անձամբ ես օգտվում եմ :Cool: , մանավանդ, որ տնային պայմաններում պատրաստվածը ավելի համեղ է և օգտագործվում են լավագույն պտուղները  :Ok:  կոնկրետ մեր տանն էտպեսա ուղղակի  էստեղ պետք է վստահել հմուտ տնտեսուհիներին :Smile:  
բուտուլիզմի վտանգը հիմնականում բանջարեղենների որոշ տեսակի մեջ է- սմբուկի և պղպեղի. դրա համար նրանց հետ ցանկալի է լոլիկ ավելացնել օրինակ խորովիի մեջ - լոլիկի թթվայնությունը պահպանում է այն, դե անհրաժեշտ մաքրության մասին չասեմ… :Ok: 
Իսկ ոչ հմուտ տնտեսուհիներին խորհուրդ չեմ տա սմբուկով և պղպեղով պահածո պատրաստեն առանց մեծերի օգնության :Wink:  - թող իրենք էլ  մուրաբաներ  պատրաստեն

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Վաղուց էի ուզում այս թեմայում գրառում անել, բայց համբերատարությամբ սպասում էի, թե երբ պետք է գիտելիքներս թարմացվեն: Հենց այսօր բոտուլիզմի մասին դասախոսություն ենք լսել: Քանի շատ բան չեմ մոռացել, շտապում եմ ձեզ հետ կիսվել:



> Շատ վտանգավոր հիվանդություն է: Եվ ցավոք սրտի հայաստանում շատ տարածված: Պատճառն այն է, որ մարդիկ չգիտեն, կամ չեն ուզում իմանալ, թե ինչ բան է բոտուլիզմը, ինչ պայմաններում է առաջանում և այլն:


Այո՛, իսկապես շատ վտանգավոր հիվանդություն է: 30-40%-ով մահացություն է տալիս, իսկ դա շատ բարձր թիվ է: Նաև դաժան է, որովհետև մինչև կյանքի վերջ հիվանդը պահպանում է գիտակցությունը: Մահը հիմնականում վրա է հասնում շնչառական մկանների կաթվածից:
Իսկապես, Հայաստանում տարածված է, բայց դեպքեր գրանցվում են նաև Եվրոպայում ու մյուս երկրներում:



> Կան տարբեր տարածված թյուր կարծիքներ նրա մասին, թե որ պահածոներում կարող է այն առաջանալ, որում ոչ: Ասեմ, որ պահածոյացված թթուներից նույնպես լինում են թունավորումներ և շատ հաճախակի: Վտանգավոր են բոլոր տեսակի տնային պայմաններում պատրաստված խավիարները, աջիկաները, կոմպոտները: Որքանով ինձ հայտնի է բոտուլիզմի հարուցիչ չի առաջանում միայն շաքարի բարձր պարունակության դեպքում՝ մուրաբաներն այդ տեսանկյունից անվտանգ են: Ընդ որում ցանկանում եմ հատուկ շեշտել, որ որքան էլ մաքուր լվանաք բանջարեղենը, որքան էլ ստիրիլ պայմաններում պահածոյացնեք, բոտուլիզմի վտանգը չի վերանում: Նշեմ նաև, որ գործարանային արտադրության պահածոներն անվտանգ են այն պատճառով, որ պաստերիզացվում են բարձր ջերմաստիճաններում (տնային պայմաններում դա անհնար է, քանի որ ջուրը մթնոլորտային ճնշման դեպքում եռում է 100 աստիճանից էլ ցածր ջերմաստիճանում):


Թյուր կարծիքներ չեն: Նախ, բոտուլիզմի հարուցիչն ինքն այդքան վտանգավոր չէ, որքան նրա արտադրած թույնը. հենց դա է կուտակվում պահածոներում ու առաջացնում թունավորումներ: Բոտուլիզմի հարուցիչը չի կարող բազմանալ 18%-անոց աղային և 55%-անոց շաքարի միջավայրերում, հետևաբար համապատասխան խտությունը պահպանած մուրաբաներում ու թթուներում թույն չի լինի: Ասեմ, որ բոտուլիզմը վտանգավոր է նաև նրանով, որ պահածոն բացարձակապես չի փոխում ո՛չ իր գույնը, ո՛չ համը, ո՛չ էլ պահածոյի բանկան է որևէ փոփոխության ենթարկվում:
Ինչպես գիտեք, Եվրոպայում մարդիկ տանը պահածոյացված սնունդ չեն օգտագործում: Նրանց մոտ արձանագրված դեպքերը բոտուլիզմի թույն պարունակող երշիկ ուտելու արդյունք է: Ասեմ ավելին. Հայաստանում գրանցվել է մալականի թթվից թունավորման երկու դեպք, որը, բնականաբար, պահածոյացված չի եղել: Պարզապես թթուն պահում են տակառներում, որոնց հատակում ստեղծվել է անօդ միջավայր, այսինքն՝ բարենպաստ պայմաններ հարուցչի բազմանալու համար:

Ընդհանուր առմամբ, տարբերում են բոտուլիզմի երեք ձև.
1. սննդային. մեր իմացած պահածոներից, երշիկներցի և այլն
2. վերքային. երբ հարուցիչն օրգանիզմ է թափանցում հողոտված վերքից
3. նորածնային. վարակվում են մինչև մեկ տարեկան երեխաները մեղր ուտելիս, որոնք կարող են պարունակել բոտուլիզմի հարուցչի սպորներ, իսկ դրանք շատ ավելի կայուն են

Ինչպե՞ս խուսափել բոտուլիզմից.
1. Պահածոյացնելիս մթերքը հնարավորինս լավ լվանալ
2. Օգտագործելիս 15 րոպե եռացնել կամ 30 րոպե պահել 80 աստիճանում: Այստեղ կարևորը ոչ թե ջերմաստիճանն է, այլ եռալը: Գործարաններինն ավելի ապահով է ոչ թե նրա համար, որ ավելի բարձր ջերմաստիճանում են եռացնում, այլ որ եռացնելու հետ միաժամանակ մթերքը ենթարկում են շատ բարձր ճնշման ազդեցության
3. Եթե կերել եք պահածո ու վախենում եք բոտուլիզմից, ապա անմիջապես ալկոհոլ օգտագործեք: Ապացուցված է, որ ալկոհոլը մեղմացնում է կամ ընդհանրապես կանխում բոտուլիզմը: Իսկ թե ինչ մեխանիզմով է դա տեղի ունենում, առայժմ գիտությանը հայտնի չէ
4. Իսկ եթե ուզում եք լավագույն տարբերակն իմանալ, ընդհանրապես պահածոներ մի օգտագործեք

Ավելացվել է 12 րոպե անց



> Լավ էլի Էդքան մի բարդացրեք էս 20 տարիա տնային պայմաններում պատրաստվածն ենք կերել դեռ ոչ մեկիս բան չի պատահել:
> Եթե այն լավ է պատրաստված իսկ մեր տանը միշտ լավ է պատրաստվում ոչ մի վտանգ էլ չկա:


Կխնդրեի անպատասխանատու հայտարարություններ չանել: Մի այսպիսի արտահայտություն կա. «փորձանքը մի անգամ է լինում»: Վարակաբաններն էլ ասում են. «բոտուլիզմը մի անգամ է լինում»:
Ցանկացած բոտուլիզմով հիվանդ, որը հայտվում է հիվանդանոցում, խոստովանում է, որ տարիներ շարունակ կերել է պահածոյացված սնունդ, սակայն ոչինչ չի պատահել: 




> ամեն դեպքում պահածոն օգտագործելուց առաջ կարելի ստուգել շատերը հիվանդանոցում հայտնվել են իրենց անզգուշության պատճառով - եթե պահածոն փչացաց է լինում նրա տակի մասը սպիտակ է լինում , կամ բանկայի փակիչը թեթևակի ուռած է լինում


Բոտուլիզմի թույն պարունակող պահածոները այս նշանները չեն ունենում: Ու՜ր էր այդպիսի բախտ, թե ունենային: Ու ընդհանրապես, արտաքինից բացարձակապես չի երևում:



> բուտուլիզմի վտանգը հիմնականում բանջարեղենների որոշ տեսակի մեջ է- սմբուկի և պղպեղի. դրա համար նրանց հետ ցանկալի է լոլիկ ավելացնել օրինակ խորովիի մեջ - լոլիկի թթվայնությունը պահպանում է այն, դե անհրաժեշտ մաքրության մասին չասեմ…


Amina ջան, մրգերն էլ պակաս վտանգավոր չեն: Անգամ ծիրանի կոմպոտից են մարդիկ թունավորվել: Իսկ բոտուլիզմի հարուցչի վերացման համար անհրաժեշտ թթվայնություն անհնար է պահպանել. այդպիսի թթվայնության դեպքում պահածոն ուտելի չէ: Դրա համար ավելի լավ է մտածել շաքարի ու աղի խտությունների մասին:
Իսկ անհրաժեշտ մաքրությունը երբեմն չի օգնում. կարող ես ժամերով լվանանալ վարունգը, բայց հարուցիչը մնա նրա անհարթ մասերում:

----------


## Second Chance

> Ինչպե՞ս խուսափել բոտուլիզմից.
> 1. Պահածոյացնելիս մթերքը հնարավորինս լավ լվանալ
> 
> 3. Եթե կերել եք պահածո ու վախենում եք բոտուլիզմից, ապա անմիջապես ալկոհոլ օգտագործեք: Ապացուցված է, որ ալկոհոլը մեղմացնում է կամ ընդհանրապես կանխում բոտուլիզմը: Իսկ թե ինչ մեխանիզմով է դա տեղի ունենում, առայժմ գիտությանը հայտնի չէ
> 4. Իսկ եթե ուզում եք լավագույն տարբերակն իմանալ, ընդհանրապես պահածոներ մի օգտագործեք
> Բոտուլիզմի թույն պարունակող պահածոները այս նշանները չեն ունենում: Ու՜ր էր այդպիսի բախտ, թե ունենային: Ու ընդհանրապես, արտաքինից բացարձակապես չի երևում:
> 
> Amina ջան, մրգերն էլ պակաս վտանգավոր չեն: Անգամ ծիրանի կոմպոտից են մարդիկ թունավորվել: Իսկ բոտուլիզմի հարուցչի վերացման համար անհրաժեշտ թթվայնություն անհնար է պահպանել. այդպիսի թթվայնության դեպքում պահածոն ուտելի չէ: Դրա համար ավելի լավ է մտածել շաքարի ու աղի խտությունների մասին:
> Իսկ անհրաժեշտ մաքրությունը երբեմն չի օգնում. կարող ես ժամերով լվանանալ վարունգը, բայց հարուցիչը մնա նրա անհարթ մասերում:


Էս ինչ տխուր բաներ ասեցիր :Sad: 
Փաստորեն ավելի լուրջ է քան ես կարծում էի
բայց մի հարց ծագեց հետաքրքիր է իսկ ինչպես իմանալ պահածոի մեջ աղի և շաքարի ճիշտ քանակը,  ասենք էտ 18%աղիությունը հնարավոր է լինում ուտել, թե ՞անտանելի աղի է լինում :Think: 




> 2. Օգտագործելիս 15 րոպե եռացնել կամ 30 րոպե պահել 80 աստիճանում: Այստեղ կարևորը ոչ թե ջերմաստիճանն է, այլ եռալը: Գործարաններինն ավելի ապահով է ոչ թե նրա համար, որ ավելի բարձր ջերմաստիճանում են եռացնում, այլ որ եռացնելու հետ միաժամանակ մթերքը ենթարկում են շատ բարձր ճնշման ազդեցության


մի խոսքով այն պահածոները որոնք սառը վիճակում չեն օգտագործվում , օրինակ  խորովածները ,լեչոները  եռացնելուց վտանգն անհետանում է ուրեմն հիշեմ որ :Xeloq:  15 րոպե պետք է անպայման եռացնել

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ճիշտն ասած, կարծեմ մուրաբայի մեջ շաքարի քանակը պահպանվում է, բայց թթուների մասին դժվարանում եմ ասել: Դրա համար ամեն դեպքում պետք է եռացնել կամ գոնե 30 րոպե 80 աստիճանում պահել: Ընկերուհուս մաման թթուներն ախտահանելու էդ նրբությունները գիտեր: Եթե պետք է, ինձ հիշեցրեք Նոր տարուց հետո իմանամ, ասեմ:

----------


## Արշակ

> …
> Ինչպե՞ս խուսափել բոտուլիզմից.
> …
> 2. Օգտագործելիս 15 րոպե եռացնել կամ 30 րոպե պահել 80 աստիճանում: Այստեղ կարևորը ոչ թե ջերմաստիճանն է, այլ եռալը: Գործարաններինն ավելի ապահով է ոչ թե նրա համար, որ ավելի բարձր ջերմաստիճանում են եռացնում, այլ որ եռացնելու հետ միաժամանակ մթերքը ենթարկում են շատ բարձր ճնշման ազդեցության
> …


Իսկ շատ ցածր, ասենք սառնարանային ջերմաստիճանում պահելը չի՞ օգնի։ Բուտուլիզմի հարուցիչը քանի՞ աստիճանից ցածրի դեպքում է սատկում։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իսկ շատ ցածր, ասենք սառնարանային ջերմաստիճանում պահելը չի՞ օգնի։ Բուտուլիզմի հարուցիչը քանի՞ աստիճանից ցածրի դեպքում է սատկում։


Ցածր ջերմաստիճանի նկատմամբ բոտուլիզմի հարուցիչները բավական կայուն են: Չգիտեմ, թե մինչև ինչքան պետք է սառեցնել, որ անվտանգ դառնա, բայց գիտեմ, որ սառեցված սննդից էլ են բոտուլիզմի դեպքեր գրանցվել:

----------


## Apsara

> Էդուարդ ջան, արի հենց հիմա գնանք որևէ հիվանդանոց և մտնենք վերակենդանացման բաժին (չնայած ներս չեն թողնի  ) և հարցնենք թե քանի հոգի կա հենց հիմա պառկած այդ հիվանդությունով: Ու հավատա, որ բոլորը քո նման են մտածել: Պարզ է, որ հիվանդանալու հավանականությունը 100%  չէ, այլապես հիմա մենք չէինք լինի  պարզապես բոտուլիզմը գրիպ չէ, որ ռիսկի դիմենք: Լուրջ հիվանդություն է ունի 30-40% մահացություն, պառալիզացնում է ներվաին համակարգը, բերում է տեսողության կորուստի և այլն:


Ձայնալար ջան նախ ասեմ, որ եթե հենց հիմա մտնես օրինակ Զեյթունի հիվանդանոցի վերակենդանացման բաժանմունք այնտեղ բոտուլիզմով հիվանդ ՀԵՆՑ ՀԻՄԱ չկա, փառք աստծո, 

հետո հայրիկս այնտեղ է աշխատում, ու այդ դեպքերի մասին այդքան էլ հաճախ չեն, թե չէ հաստատ մամաիս չէր թողնի այդքան շատ պահածո պատրաստել, մանավանդ կոմպոտներ թթուներ և այլն:

Տան պայմաններում չգիտեմ քանի րոպե ու քանի անգամ բայց եռացվում են բոլոր պահածոները, դա մտնում է փակելու ընթացքի մեջ

Իսկ եթե ափալ թափալ արագ-արագ ու փնթի անեն այդ պահածոյացման պրոցեսը իհարկե կհիվանդանան :Think:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ասեմ, որ բոտուլիզմը սեզոնային հիվանդություն է: Այն հատկապես շատ է հանդիպում Նոր տարուն: 
Ավելացնեմ նաև, որ հիվանդներին հիմնականում «Էրեբունի» բ/կ են տանում: Համակուրսեցիներս հաճախ են այնտեղի վերակենդանացման բաժանմունքում հերթապահում, և բոտուլիզմով հիվանդներին հանդիպելու «բախտ են ունեցել»:
Բացի դրանից, ոչ բոլոր հիվանդներն են գնում վերակենդանացման բաժանմունք: Եթե շատ խորացած չէ, բավարարվում են նյարդաբանական կամ թունաբանական բաժանմունքներով:

----------


## Enipra

Բոտուլիզմի մասին լսել էի, բայց չէի կարծում, որ այսքան վտանգավոր է։  :Shok: 
Թարսի պես ես էլ պահածոներ շատ եմ սիրում։  :Unsure:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Ձայնալար ջան նախ ասեմ, որ եթե հենց հիմա մտնես օրինակ Զեյթունի հիվանդանոցի վերակենդանացման բաժանմունք այնտեղ բոտուլիզմով հիվանդ ՀԵՆՑ ՀԻՄԱ չկա, փառք աստծո, 
> 
> հետո հայրիկս այնտեղ է աշխատում, ու այդ դեպքերի մասին այդքան էլ հաճախ չեն, թե չէ հաստատ մամաիս չէր թողնի այդքան շատ պահածո պատրաստել, մանավանդ կոմպոտներ թթուներ և այլն:


Իմ հայրիկը բժիշկ չէ, բայց մի քանի տարի առաջ առիթ է ունեցել մոտ մեկ ամիս անցկացնել «Արմենիա» բժշկական կենտրոնի (հանրապետական հիվանդանոց) վերակենդանացման բաժանմունքում, և տեսնելով այնտեղ բոտուլիզմով տառապող հիվանդներին հիմա սպանես տնական պայմաններում պատրաստված պահածո չի ուտի: 




> Տան պայմաններում չգիտեմ քանի րոպե ու քանի անգամ բայց եռացվում են բոլոր պահածոները, դա մտնում է փակելու ընթացքի մեջ
> 
> Իսկ եթե ափալ թափալ արագ-արագ ու փնթի անեն այդ պահածոյացման պրոցեսը իհարկե կհիվանդանան


Դե հենց բանը նրանում է, որ էդ փակելու ստանդարտ արարողակարգը չի ապահովում 100 տոկոսանոց բոտուլիզմի կանխում: Իսկ պայմանները, որոնց դեպքում դա հնարավոր է իրագործել առկա են միայն գործարաններում: 
Մի բան ևս կուզենայի ասել՝ բանջարեղենը մաքուր լվանալը իհարկե լավ է և նվազեցնում է վտանգը, բայց բոտուլիզմի հարուցիչը կարող է լինել նույնիսկ ջրի մեջ, որով լվանում եք այդ բանջարեղենը:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դե հենց բանը նրանում է, որ էդ փակելու ստանդարտ արարողակարգը չի ապահովում 100 տոկոսանոց բոտուլիզմի կանխում: Իսկ պայմանները, որոնց դեպքում դա հնարավոր է իրագործել առկա են միայն գործարաններում:


Փակելուց առաջ մի քիչ դժվար է դեմն առնել. բոտուլիզմի հարուցիչը սպորներ է առաջացնում, որոնք մեծ դժվարությամբ են վերանում եռացնելիս, իսկ անօդ բանկայում բարենպաստ պայմաններ են գտնում, սպորից անցնում վեգետատիվ ձևի, սկսում բազմանալ, թույն արտադրել: Ա՛յ, բացելուց հետո թույնը կարելի է եռացնելով վերացնել, եթե իհարկե ճիշտ են եռացնում: Ասվում է 15 րոպե, դուք 20 եռացրեք: Բայց լավագույն տարբերակը, բնականաբար, գործարանայինն է, չնայած արտասահմանում դրանցից էլ են թունավորման դեպքեր գրանցվել:

----------


## erexa

> Օգտվու՞մ եք տան պայմաններում պահածոյացված սննդից, մասնավորապես պահածոյացված խավիարից (իկռա) և այլն: Պահածոյացված խավիար ընդհանրապես չեմ ուտում, քանի որ գոյություն ունի թունավորում Բուտուլիզմ, որից շատ ու շատ մարդիկ են մահացել: Նույնը նաև լսել եմ տնային պայմաններում պատրաստվող կոմպոտներից և դրանցից էլ չեմ օգտագործում: Օգտագործում եմ միայն պահածոյացված թթու: Եվ հետաքրքիր է իմանալ, արդյո՞ք պահածոները, եթե նորմալ են պատրաստված, կարող են վնասել օրգանիզմին:



Այո,կարող են:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Այո,կարող են:


Ի՞նչպես, արդեն երկար ժամանակ է օգտագործում եմ ու ոչ մի խնդիր չեմ ունեցել ու նման շատ մարդիք:

----------

